# Let’s See Your Home Gyms



## JtB (24 Oct 2021)

After seeing @Drago ’s amazing Garage refurb which transformed a knackered garage into a home gym I thought it would be interesting to see other people’s home gyms.

I’ll start the ball rolling with the home gym that kept Mrs JtB and myself going throughout the lockdowns last winter.





For many years this was the children’s playroom, then when they flew the nest it became my office before finally getting transformed into a home gym.

It doesn’t get much use during the summer, but during the cold and wet winter months it’s a life saver.


----------



## jowwy (24 Oct 2021)

JtB said:


> After seeing @Drago ’s amazing Garage refurb which transformed a knackered garage into a home gym I thought it would be interesting to see other people’s home gyms.
> 
> I’ll start the ball rolling with the home gym that kept Mrs JtB and myself going throughout the lockdowns last winter.
> View attachment 614937
> ...


Id crick my kneck trying to see that tv……good room though


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2021)

I'll treat you to an updated snap of mine tomorrow.


----------



## FrankCrank (25 Oct 2021)

No expense...........................spent.


----------



## lazybloke (25 Oct 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> No expense...........................spent.


Ditto


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## JtB (25 Oct 2021)

jowwy said:


> Id crick my kneck trying to see that tv


The TV is positioned for the cross trainer and treadmill. The bike uses the tablet and if at some point I need a larger screen then I would need another TV.


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> View attachment 615035
> 
> 
> View attachment 615037
> ...


whats the silver box below the tv drags??


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2021)

Tv signal booster Jowwers me old mucker. Its only a diddy aerial on the roof. Tv positioned primarily so Mrs D can watch corrie while pedalling.

Thr tv was a freebie. A friend is Mrs D had no ise for it so was going to tip it. "Not on your nelly" said I.

Garden still a mess, but when the spring arrives the conservatory is coming down and ill have another skip or maybe two, then its garden time and Mrs D wants a farty bath hot tub.


----------



## FrankCrank (25 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> View attachment 615035
> 
> 
> View attachment 615037
> ...


Spare socket there to plug the fridge in for the beer.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2021)

'nuf said...


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2021)

one of these 




add a couple of sets of dumbells , the kids swing for pull ups and the garden bench for step ups


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Oct 2021)

This my home weight lifting cage . It allows me to workout solo and not worry about getting trapped with an over enthusiastic lift.

Excuse the mess. 

I also have a rowing machine, running machine and turbo setup in different rooms For some reason the wife wont allow this in the house


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Oct 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> This my home weight lifting cage . It allows me to workout solo and not worry about getting trapped with an over enthusiastic lift.
> 
> Excuse the mess.
> 
> ...



Looks like something you’d find in a castle dungeon.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Oct 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Looks like something you’d find in a castle dungeon.


Wife calls it my S&M room. 






Yet to convince her


----------



## keithmac (28 Oct 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> This my home weight lifting cage . It allows me to workout solo and not worry about getting trapped with an over enthusiastic lift.
> 
> Excuse the mess.
> 
> ...



The cage is an excellent idea, free weights with a bit of safety thrown in .

I used to lift weights in my workshop years back (bloomin cold in winter mind), then kids came along!. 

Our lad has shown an interest so might dig it all out again.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Oct 2021)

keithmac said:


> The cage is an excellent idea, free weights with a bit of safety thrown in .
> 
> I used to lift weights in my workshop years back (bloomin cold in winter mind), then kids came along!.
> 
> Our lad has shown an interest so might dig it all out again.



I remember in my more stupid younger days being stuck under 350lb squat and no way to ditch it. I much prefer the safety catch bars.


----------



## stephec (4 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Wife calls it my S&M room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To join you, or that it's not? 😅


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> I remember in my more stupid younger days being stuck under 350lb squat and no way to ditch it. I much prefer the safety catch bars.


Unless my SiL, a professional rugbyist, is round I dont have anyone to spot for me. 

Im knocking on a bupit anyway, so I would to maybe 2/3 my one-rep max and do more reps. Little danger if getting in ebarassing trouble that way.


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Nov 2021)

@Drago i improv’ with a squat rack for breach presses by putting the guards on their lowest setting and then at least I can drop the bar bell without injury if I fail without a spotter.

I’m not brave enough to try and find my 1 rep max for any lift!


----------

